# Weaving the Bridge at Q’eswachaka



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2016)

Amazing what a community coming together can do, Ken. Fun video.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 18, 2016)

Great video.  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 18, 2016)

When I see something like this, I always wonder "Who was the first guy who came up with the idea, not to mention who walked over it first!
I love the stuff you're putting up, Ken. I have tried to post some YT stuff. but have not been successful. You should take a look at "Flying over Dubai" in jet powered wings. Incredible!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> When I see something like this, I always wonder "Who was the first guy who came up with the idea, not to mention who walked over it first!
> I love the stuff you're putting up, Ken. I have tried to post some YT stuff. but have not been successful. You should take a look at "Flying over Dubai" in jet powered wings. Incredible!



..Yes I have seen that video...Here is another..
.


----------

